# Anybody got any other motors ? (pics please)



## plumb

I have this as my daily driver








[/img]


----------



## plumb

Sold this 4 weeks ago and the other one just before that so only got the last one now  








[/img]


----------



## J55TTC

Ive got a transit connect but I find I only ever take pics of the TT :lol:


----------



## plumb

J55TTC said:


> Ive got a transit connect but I find I only ever take pics of the TT :lol:


NOT GOOD ENOUGH Go and take a piccy now, it's still light enough :wink: :lol:


----------



## barton TT

This is my everyday car a Jaguar X-Type 2.0D with all the extra's and toys.


----------



## plumb

barton TT said:


> This is my everyday car a Jaguar X-Type 2.0D with all the extra's and toys.


Sorry thought that was a body kitted Mondeo, OOPS it is :wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

plumb said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my everyday car a Jaguar X-Type 2.0D with all the extra's and toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry thought that was a body kitted Mondeo, OOPS it is :wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Id still rather have the jag tho :wink:


----------



## plumb

J55TTC said:


> plumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my everyday car a Jaguar X-Type 2.0D with all the extra's and toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry thought that was a body kitted Mondeo, OOPS it is :wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id still rather have the jag tho :wink:
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## JimPat

another cock contest. Just what the forum needs


----------



## plumb

JimPat said:


> another cock contest. Just what the forum needs


 :? How big is yours then LOL
I had a nasty bike crash when I was 19 and lost 2 and a half inches of my left leg, and 4 inches off the end of my cock 

So it's left me with this 9 inche usless little stump :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

JimPat said:


> another cock contest. Just what the forum needs


I wont mention the porker then :roll: :wink:


----------



## plumb

J55TTC said:


> JimPat said:
> 
> 
> 
> another cock contest. Just what the forum needs
> 
> 
> 
> I wont mention the porker then :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Ok I wont mention the Maybach for taking the kids to school in and the 430modena for shopping :wink:


----------



## J55TTC




----------



## foster2108

Fiesta TDCi - a bit slower than the TT!


----------



## Leg

JimPat said:


> another cock contest. Just what the forum needs


You win. By miles.


----------



## Dotti

plumb said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my everyday car a Jaguar X-Type 2.0D with all the extra's and toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry thought that was a body kitted Mondeo, OOPS it is :wink:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

But isn't that the new mk2 TT  :wink:


----------



## jpmcbrien

One car is enough for me


----------



## dazzer1971

My beloved Mk1, which I have had for 13 years!!!!  
Now lives in a garage (6years)
And yes the bonnet vents were a good idea at the time and im pleased to say I grow up and removed them!!!


----------



## spain

my first car....and even worse mine was blue with a green bonnet and wing after i crashed it.......


----------



## spain

i did "upgrade" to one of these though, like shite off a shovel








[/list]


----------



## tortoise99

dazzer1971 said:


> My beloved Mk1, which I have had for 13 years!!!!
> Now lives in a garage (6years)
> And yes the bonnet vents were a good idea at the time and im pleased to say I grow up and removed them!!!


That MK I - What a beauty !

I had a J reg MK2 big bumper Golf GTI before my TT. I still see it sometimes and wish I still had it.


----------



## dazzer1971

tortoise99 said:


> dazzer1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My beloved Mk1, which I have had for 13 years!!!!
> Now lives in a garage (6years)
> And yes the bonnet vents were a good idea at the time and im pleased to say I grow up and removed them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That MK I - What a beauty !
> 
> I had a J reg MK2 big bumper Golf GTI before my TT. I still see it sometimes and wish I still had it.
Click to expand...

Cheers, I bloody loved driving that car, got comments on it everytime I was out in it.
My mate had the Mk2 big bumper and it was the only other car I would of considered at the time, looked nice and beefy.
They lost the appeal with mk3 IMO, but got it back with the R32 MK4, and the new R32 looks wicked............
Still my TT is the best car I have ever had!!


----------



## Jazzedout

My previous Mk3


----------



## M9fdb

i have a modded MGF - done it all now hence buying the TT :lol: :lol:

it is the silver one next to the yellow one in this pic (scroll down)

http://fregister.proboards37.com/index. ... 1152955499


----------



## Tubbs

I have been driving an absolute beast of a car this week!!

BMW M-Z4 Coupe


















This is my usual everyday car though, half the bhp but still good!

BMW 320Si


----------



## ctgilles

2.4JTD, love it


----------



## Homie

The TT belongs to Mrs Homie but it is left to me to buy it and look after it :roll: so it is me who posts on here and not her.

Until recently I had a Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6 but it has now been replaced with this as my weekend/occasional car.


----------



## NewBeetlePaul

Some of them...


----------



## NewBeetlePaul

The passat has gone to make way for the TT and the green camper is being looked after by someone else 










Heres the New Bug


----------



## Guest

NewBeetlePaul said:


>


is that mod so Peter Crouch could stand up in there :wink:


----------



## Kell

NewBeetlePaul said:


> Some of them...


Paul - do you now write for Audi Driver? Just seen a TT in there with the reg from that Passat.


----------



## Kell

Oh and this is my other one...










Or in reality...


----------



## clived

Now I've moved it to other marques, I think it's worth mentioning that my interpretation of the question is "if you have a TT, what other cars do you have" - don't want all the pesky non-TT owners in other marques jumping in telling us how big their cock is, do we? :roll: 

Talking of which...


----------



## baynesey

These are ours .. Vectra is to be replaced with a TT very soon 

the Golf is my Missus', it's 1.8 N/A bless it



















And the best car I have ever owned, sadly given up for family commitments ...


----------



## ADB

Although still for sale I have a 1971 MGB Roadster with a Rover 3.5L V8.....










If anyone is interested PM me 

Andy


----------



## TTwiggy

Done by Vee8 conversions?.....


----------



## ADB

TTwiggy said:


> Done by Vee8 conversions?.....


Not sure to be honest. I bought it on a whim a couple of years ago after just listening to it......

It is a professional job though; the garage where I bought it used to specialise in classics and MGB's and the guy was guite knowlegable about the Buick/Rover V8's and MG's - he was rebuilding a Ford Mustang at the time...
As far as I know all the essential stuff has been done and it's just passed the MOT:

Rover SD1 5-speed gearbox
Rover SD1 rear axle
Rover SD1 brakes (I think?)
Rover SD1 3.5L V8

It also has 15" minilite wheels, which I don't think look as good as the original spokes but obviously easier to clean 



















Andy


----------



## Wak

Used to Have this









and we have this


----------



## omen666

Off topic....

Wak, driving on the oppo side of road yesterday...an S3 with a reg mark... HI 2 WAK

and, that Milltek fitting looks great....I did it!!! Remember you decided at about 2pm on that Sat and Adam and I went into F1 fitting mode


----------



## genocidalduck

Cant be assed to take pics off all my cars and post them

Got various Skoda Octavias, Fiat Doblos, Mondeos, citreons, Mercs and a few other marques. Nothing interesting though.


----------



## trev

had a mgf for about four month's


----------



## b3ves




----------



## Guest

b3ves said:


>


v.nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks


----------



## Tubbs

ObiWan said:


> I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks


Lucky for some!! Have driven the M6 round rockingham race track and its amazin!

Have you went for new or nearly new?


----------



## ObiWan

Tubbs said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for some!! Have driven the M6 round rockingham race track and its amazin!
> 
> Have you went for new or nearly new?
Click to expand...

Nearly new, they are very overpriced at Â£80,000 plus for new but you can get them for around Â£65,000 with less than 3000 miles on the clock. I am still talking with the stealer but I have the choice of two, just got to finish squeezing the price before the weekend :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

ObiWan said:


> I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks


Are you're bringing the M6 to Hawick in August?  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

I will be lucky to get to drive it anywhere in August, it is just crazy at work this month. The only break I have will be to join Hev's archery group 12th/13th and TT cruise and I don't think it would be to welcome there so we will be in obi or kittkatt


----------



## thejepster

Got a... 








... with one of these http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thejepster/topbox.jpg ...strapped to the top


----------



## Tubbs

ObiWan said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for some!! Have driven the M6 round rockingham race track and its amazin!
> 
> Have you went for new or nearly new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly new, they are very overpriced at Â£80,000 plus for new but you can get them for around Â£65,000 with less than 3000 miles on the clock. I am still talking with the stealer but I have the choice of two, just got to finish squeezing the price before the weekend :lol:
Click to expand...

I'll have a look and see if I can spot anything cheap out there for you..

Any particular colour or spec you fancy?

I can bring my BMW along to Hawick if it'll make you feel any better.


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> I will be lucky to get to drive it anywhere in August, it is just crazy at work this month. The only break I have will be to join Hev's archery group 12th/13th and TT cruise and I don't think it would be to welcome there so we will be in obi or kittkatt


Think we might have a "other marques" section at the back!  If you ask nicely, I'll let you bring it ................... so long as we swap keys :wink:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be lucky to get to drive it anywhere in August, it is just crazy at work this month. The only break I have will be to join Hev's archery group 12th/13th and TT cruise and I don't think it would be to welcome there so we will be in obi or kittkatt
> 
> 
> 
> Think we might have a "other marques" section at the back!  If you ask nicely, I'll let you bring it ................... so long as we swap keys :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Who said anything about the other marques being 'at the BACK'!?  :wink:


----------



## Tubbs

In that case im bringing the TT so I can make my way to the front! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Bring both and a co drivers and we can top and tail the entire cruise


----------



## ObiWan

Tubbs said:


> Any particular colour or spec you fancy?


Probably the Interlagos Blue with the light grey interior, I can get one with 2000 miles on the clock for Â£62,000 (Oct 05 plate), this is the one I think I wil be going for at the moment


----------



## Rhod_TT

This used to be my daily driver but now it waits for those occasions when I need to mover big stuff.










(except mine doesn't have roof bars)
Volvo 850 2.5L Auto. Done 188kmiles with no problems (although I've only had it since 130k). Great car. Makes me feel like I'll never not have a Volvo in my collection. Think I need a 850R next.


----------



## Tubbs

ObiWan said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular colour or spec you fancy?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the Interlagos Blue with the light grey interior, I can get one with 2000 miles on the clock for Â£62,000 (Oct 05 plate), this is the one I think I wil be going for at the moment
Click to expand...

Thats a really nice colour combo and a great price...

I've had a look and the best prices im spotting in the BMW network are Â£64,000 so you are doing well with that deal, go buy it and bring it along to Hawick!!! 8)


----------



## ObiWan

Tubbs said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular colour or spec you fancy?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the Interlagos Blue with the light grey interior, I can get one with 2000 miles on the clock for Â£62,000 (Oct 05 plate), this is the one I think I wil be going for at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really nice colour combo and a great price...
> 
> I've had a look and the best prices im spotting in the BMW network are Â£64,000 so you are doing well with that deal, go buy it and bring it along to Hawick!!! 8)
Click to expand...

Well, gone and bought one!!!!!!!

Silverstone Silver, with silverstone leather interior. Less than 2000 miles on the clock and nice but not OTT spec........... got it for the Â£63k as well. The blue one got sold for Â£65k the day before.

Hope to collect it by the weekend


----------



## Tubbs

ObiWan said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular colour or spec you fancy?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the Interlagos Blue with the light grey interior, I can get one with 2000 miles on the clock for Â£62,000 (Oct 05 plate), this is the one I think I wil be going for at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really nice colour combo and a great price...
> 
> I've had a look and the best prices im spotting in the BMW network are Â£64,000 so you are doing well with that deal, go buy it and bring it along to Hawick!!! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gone and bought one!!!!!!!
> 
> Silverstone Silver, with silverstone leather interior. Less than 2000 miles on the clock and nice but not OTT spec........... got it for the Â£63k as well. The blue one got sold for Â£65k the day before.
> 
> Hope to collect it by the weekend
Click to expand...

Silverstone is the best colour in my opinion! It really suits the M6.

Sold one locally with that colour combo!

Good price too... Im sure you'll love it!

You going to bring it up on the 13th?


----------



## ObiWan

Tubbs said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular colour or spec you fancy?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the Interlagos Blue with the light grey interior, I can get one with 2000 miles on the clock for Â£62,000 (Oct 05 plate), this is the one I think I wil be going for at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really nice colour combo and a great price...
> 
> I've had a look and the best prices im spotting in the BMW network are Â£64,000 so you are doing well with that deal, go buy it and bring it along to Hawick!!! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gone and bought one!!!!!!!
> 
> Silverstone Silver, with silverstone leather interior. Less than 2000 miles on the clock and nice but not OTT spec........... got it for the Â£63k as well. The blue one got sold for Â£65k the day before.
> 
> Hope to collect it by the weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstone is the best colour in my opinion! It really suits the M6.
> 
> Sold one locally with that colour combo!
> 
> Good price too... Im sure you'll love it!
> 
> You going to bring it up on the 13th?
Click to expand...

Agree with the colour combo. Already love it, not decided if we will be using it on the 13th yet


----------



## Kell

ObiWan said:


> Well, gone and bought one!!!!!!!
> 
> Silverstone Silver, with silverstone leather interior. Less than 2000 miles on the clock and nice but not OTT spec........... got it for the Â£63k as well. The blue one got sold for Â£65k the day before.
> 
> Hope to collect it by the weekend


----------



## ObiWan

Kell said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gone and bought one!!!!!!!
> 
> Silverstone Silver, with silverstone leather interior. Less than 2000 miles on the clock and nice but not OTT spec........... got it for the Â£63k as well. The blue one got sold for Â£65k the day before.
> 
> Hope to collect it by the weekend
Click to expand...

Nice one Kell :lol: :lol:

Sorry no pictures yet, I do not pick it up until the weekend. Looks something, exactly like this though 










Originals to come early next week, weather permiting


----------



## scavenger

Cars are sooo slow :wink:

Fast fun:










and boring (well, my daily slogger is boring) :roll:

Wheelie fun:


----------



## ObiWan

scavenger said:


> Cars are sooo slow :wink:
> 
> Fast fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and boring (well, my daily slogger is boring) :roll:
> 
> Wheelie fun:


Better when you can have both options though


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular colour or spec you fancy?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the Interlagos Blue with the light grey interior, I can get one with 2000 miles on the clock for Â£62,000 (Oct 05 plate), this is the one I think I wil be going for at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a really nice colour combo and a great price...
> 
> I've had a look and the best prices im spotting in the BMW network are Â£64,000 so you are doing well with that deal, go buy it and bring it along to Hawick!!! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gone and bought one!!!!!!!
> 
> Silverstone Silver, with silverstone leather interior. Less than 2000 miles on the clock and nice but not OTT spec........... got it for the Â£63k as well. The blue one got sold for Â£65k the day before.
> 
> Hope to collect it by the weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silverstone is the best colour in my opinion! It really suits the M6.
> 
> Sold one locally with that colour combo!
> 
> Good price too... Im sure you'll love it!
> 
> You going to bring it up on the 13th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree with the colour combo. Already love it, not decided if we will be using it on the 13th yet
Click to expand...

Go on you know it makes sense :wink:


----------



## scavenger

ObiWan said:


> Better when you can have both options though


Absolutely, but 1000 miles a week in an M6, bankrupcy for me  

Nice car though Obi, enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

ObiWan said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for some!! Have driven the M6 round rockingham race track and its amazin!
> 
> Have you went for new or nearly new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly new, they are very overpriced at Â£80,000 plus for new but you can get them for around Â£65,000 with less than 3000 miles on the clock. I am still talking with the stealer but I have the choice of two, just got to finish squeezing the price before the weekend :lol:
Click to expand...

Nice one. The M6 does indeed represent an excellent 2nd hand purchase as the prices are falling in-line with M5 prices so given then hiuge difference new are now becomming a bargain.

Which dealer is the one you're looking at?? Halliwell Jones had a 6 month old Silver M6 with 7K miles (no options) up for sale for close to 3 months. It started at a sale price of Â£76K & when i was last their a few weeks ago, they were willing to accept Â£63K for it 

Enjoy & post some piccies when you collect. They're a great car.

Ps. DMS, DMS, DMS, DMS 8)


----------



## ObiWan

W7 PMC said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for some!! Have driven the M6 round rockingham race track and its amazin!
> 
> Have you went for new or nearly new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly new, they are very overpriced at Â£80,000 plus for new but you can get them for around Â£65,000 with less than 3000 miles on the clock. I am still talking with the stealer but I have the choice of two, just got to finish squeezing the price before the weekend :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one. The M6 does indeed represent an excellent 2nd hand purchase as the prices are falling in-line with M5 prices so given then hiuge difference new are now becomming a bargain.
> 
> Which dealer is the one you're looking at?? Halliwell Jones had a 6 month old Silver M6 with 7K miles (no options) up for sale for close to 3 months. It started at a sale price of Â£76K & when i was last their a few weeks ago, they were willing to accept Â£63K for it
> 
> Enjoy & post some piccies when you collect. They're a great car.
> 
> Ps. DMS, DMS, DMS, DMS 8)
Click to expand...

Got it from Williams BMW in Rochdale, 2012 miles, Silverstone Silver, Nov 05, tv function plus other odds n sods for Â£63k........... is it Saturday yet


----------



## ObiWan

scavenger said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better when you can have both options though
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, but 1000 miles a week in an M6, bankrupcy for me
> 
> Nice car though Obi, enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Keeping my BMW330 and the 225TT, for now at least for the higher miles anyway


----------



## W7 PMC

ObiWan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this but changing it for an M6 in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for some!! Have driven the M6 round rockingham race track and its amazin!
> 
> Have you went for new or nearly new?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly new, they are very overpriced at Â£80,000 plus for new but you can get them for around Â£65,000 with less than 3000 miles on the clock. I am still talking with the stealer but I have the choice of two, just got to finish squeezing the price before the weekend :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one. The M6 does indeed represent an excellent 2nd hand purchase as the prices are falling in-line with M5 prices so given then hiuge difference new are now becomming a bargain.
> 
> Which dealer is the one you're looking at?? Halliwell Jones had a 6 month old Silver M6 with 7K miles (no options) up for sale for close to 3 months. It started at a sale price of Â£76K & when i was last their a few weeks ago, they were willing to accept Â£63K for it
> 
> Enjoy & post some piccies when you collect. They're a great car.
> 
> Ps. DMS, DMS, DMS, DMS 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it from Williams BMW in Rochdale, 2012 miles, Silverstone Silver, Nov 05, tv function plus other odds n sods for Â£63k........... is it Saturday yet
Click to expand...

As they say, sweeeet 8)

Ps. The TV function sucks, unless you happen to park next to a transmiter or on top of a very big hill. Pretty cool when it works though being able to watch Sky channels as the TV function includes a Digital Receiver.


----------



## ObiWan

Still got 50 pages of instructions and settings to work through before I get to the TV function.......................... or maybe I should start with the TV so I have something to watch when the settings gets really complicated


----------



## W7 PMC

It will be so long until you've sussed everything else out that TV function will be the last thing on your mind.

Get that M-Button programmed 1st as that's by far the most important. 8)


----------



## Tubbs

ObiWan said:


> Still got 50 pages of instructions and settings to work through before I get to the TV function.......................... or maybe I should start with the TV so I have something to watch when the settings gets really complicated


I can give you a lesson on the 13th if you like... :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Think I will still be on the eeerrMMM button on the 13th


----------

